# External Speakers for Archos 70 IT 250GB



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone have external speakers for a tablet?

I'm looking for speakers that will give high quality sound with my Archos 70 IT 250GB. I don't need speakers that will blast really loud, but I do want good quality sound with some volume.

I'd like to have speakers that I can carry with me in my backpack, that will somehow close safely, so as not to ruin the speakers.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo vga4Him :wave:

Depending on you budget, '*Creative Labs*' have a good range of portable speakers. You can even have 'Bluetooth' streaming speakers to save having those messy cables trailing around :grin:


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

WereBo said:


> Allo vga4Him :wave:
> 
> Depending on you budget, '*Creative Labs*' have a good range of portable speakers. You can even have 'Bluetooth' streaming speakers to save having those messy cables trailing around :grin:


Thanks. I'm looking for portable speakers, that I can carry in my backpack. I already connect my Archos 70 IT 250GB to my six-speaker system at home. Sounds great, but I don't get the full volume from the Archos. Good enough though.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you look near the bottom of the page? The portables are there, the D100 selling for UK30 (US$48) and N400 at UK£50 (US$80).


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

WereBo said:


> Did you look near the bottom of the page? The portables are there, the D100 selling for UK30 (US$48) and N400 at UK£50 (US$80).


Yes, I see them. Do you have experience with portable speakers? I'd want to get something that will give some good volume, and with good quality.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, I haven't - The only time I've ever used 'portable' speakers was when I was working in a warehouse, many years ago, then I used a pair of enclosed 'Car-Stereo-speakers' wired into my radio/cassette player :laugh:


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

I've seen several small portable speakers, and was disappointed with both of them. They were ok (not great) for listening to the sound when the speakers were close, and no background noise.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I haven't had very good experience with portable speakers either. The sound is not loud enough and not as clear.


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried the X-mini II Capsule Speaker?

More About the X-mini II

or the Linx B-TUBE LITE Portable Speaker System:

Linx B-TUBE LITE Portable Speaker System - markpascua.com

They both look like a good possibility ....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It mainly depends on what you intend to use them for - At 2W & 2.5W, there's not much power to fill anything larger than a small room and, even then, folks would have to talk quietly else the sounds would be drowned out.


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

WereBo said:


> It mainly depends on what you intend to use them for - At 2W & 2.5W, there's not much power to fill anything larger than a small room and, even then, folks would have to talk quietly else the sounds would be drowned out.


I'm not looking to fill an entire room with loud music. I'll use the external speakers in the dining room of our home when I'm eating, or in the kitchen, or relaxing on the sofa, or out on the front porch.

Will also use the external speakers at the park sometimes. Mostly just for my own personal use, but also to share sounds and video with others sometimes. Don't need to entertain a crowd!


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm also considering this speaker system:

X-Mini MAX II Capsule Speakers
Amazon.com: X-Mini MAX II Capsule Speakers Color BLACK: Electronics


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Usually, I recommend folks to try and find a local store so they can actually see/hear/feel peripherals - What might well sound good to me might not be what someone else likes, ditto for mouses, keyboards etc. Each person has their own individual idea or what is 'comfortable' or suitable for them.

If you have a local PC or audio store, I suggest popping along and seeing what they have available and whether it's suitable, then go home and search online for a cheaper price.


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

WereBo said:


> Usually, I recommend folks to try and find a local store so they can actually see/hear/feel peripherals - What might well sound good to me might not be what someone else likes, ditto for mouses, keyboards etc. Each person has their own individual idea or what is 'comfortable' or suitable for them.
> 
> If you have a local PC or audio store, I suggest popping along and seeing what they have available and whether it's suitable, then go home and search online for a cheaper price.


The only stores I'm aware of that might have portable speakers would be Best Buy. I need to take a trip out there anyways ....


----------

